# Lucky Charms cereal may not be so lucky



## 2twenty2

*FDA investigating Lucky Charms after reports of illness*

https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/fda-investigating-lucky-charms-reports-illness-84125527
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/u-s-fda-investigating-lucky-charms-after-reports-of-illness-1.5865507
https://theworldnews.net/ca-news/u-s-fda-probing-lucky-charms-after-reports-of-illness


----------



## flavallee

12 grams of sugar per serving. 
Diabetics won't be eating it.


----------



## renegade600

forget the cereal, I just want the marshmallows ;-) Too bad I cannot eat them anymore, oh well...

I read that article the other day. Was surprised that even cereal is giving people food poison.


----------

